# Buying a new straightener - Need help!



## Chicken351 (Jan 9, 2011)

So I have had my eye on a straightener for a while. I have my heart set on a new VS (Vidal Sassoon)  - I feel like nothing compares to them. I currently own their $100 one and I would buy it over a more expensive known brand again. My friend has a $200 one that does wonders on my hair and that was the one I wanted for ages. Now I have been looking around I have found the Goddess straightener by VS. 





I have researched it alot on the net and the only thing bad I can find is that the water holder for the steam is too small, but to me that doesn't seem much of a let down compared to the positive things said about it. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has used this straightener and can give me a bit of a run down on their hair type and how happy with it they are, and what it compares to? I'm open to suggestions as well, I'm also looking at ISO Straighteners as well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 9, 2011)

I have to ask. Why would you want to put steam on your hair?

When you use hot tools on wet hair or hair that will become wet all you are doing is frying it dry. Which is very bad for your hair.

I would recommend looking at Sam Villas Irons and Rusk Irons


----------



## Chicken351 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would hardly use the steam, and if I did it would be on low. Alot of reviews said they use it without the steam and it works fine. That's why I'm not fussed about the steam side of it.


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 12, 2011)

My hair is extremely thick and curly and I've had a Solia Flat iron for a year now that I wouldn't trade for anything. It takes me 1/3 of the time to have my hair looking straight and it doesn't pull it either.

I bought it at Folica for $80 and they're currently offering a 20% off extra until Jan 14 with code: *New Year*


----------



## Chicken351 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oooo! Thanks, I will defaintely take a look. I hope that they ship international!


----------



## laurenproartist (Jan 16, 2011)

Paul Mitchell Pro Tools !!!!


----------

